# Chin up bars



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place (oddly there isnt an equipment section)

So I was just wondering if anyone has has any experience with those adaptable chin bars which simply hook around a door frame and can be taken down at a seconds notice and moved around?

I'm not sure if I trust them. Knowing my luck it will pull the lintel down.

Anyone know?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i relied on one for years...

great basic back exercise which puts absolutely no strain on your back.

(if you can do em properly ie without bouncing and dropping)


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Good stuff.

I just want something that isnt going to mark the door frames by needing screws.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

some need screws some just hook onto the door frame.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive always found they are decent for an underhand grip but overhand they suck as there is no room in the doorway for the elbows.


----------



## Del Boy (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey, i have the "Iron Gym" which is what you are talking about and i think its great


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

i bought a few from argos 6squids or something for before i went in the marines. i had one on the kitchen door and one on your bedroom door and did 10 wide grip pull ups every time i went in or out of the room.

great bit of kit.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i had the bar that suppports against walls in my old house

was good till you forgot about it went unning up the stairs for the toilet and smack...................straight into it lol

always wanted a door gym one fr pull ups here but all the door frames in new houses start str8 against the wall so won't work in any door frame hence i now go to the gym


----------

